# Emperador acoustic



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

picked this up for next to nothing.. seems well built, love the burst finish. Mahogany back and sides... needs a little love, but should sound nice in a week or two once I can humidfy the guitar a bit..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like the end pins are offset to help with the intonation. Nice looking find.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It looks like the end pins are offset to help with the intonation..


uhm, yea thats probably it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> uhm, yea thats probably it


What are you laughin at. Offset pins will correct any kind of intonation problem as long as you change the strings on the night of a full moon.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> What are you laughin at. Offset pins will correct any kind of intonation problem as long as you change the strings on the night of a full moon.


I think this would take a full blood harvest moon, made out of swiss cheese. 

Or is even intonatable? The work of devils and sorcerers, me thinks.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

The back came away from the binding, so I hAd to clamp and Re glue the one corner. Over all in very nice shape. Can’t wait to string up and see what she sounds like


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A friend of mine had an Emperador--can't speak for all of them--but it was a cheaply made guitar--still if you get it set up & like the sound & all that--cool.

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

lots appear in Victoria, inexpensive and mysterious..


----------

